# I.k.k.o.



## GouRonin (Feb 25, 2002)

Just a note of interest to American Kenpoists. You might like to check out Dennis Conatser's International Kenpo Karate Organization. Lots of info for the hungry mind.

http://www.ikko.com


----------



## Yari (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> * Dennis Conatser's International Kenpo Karate Organization. Lots of info for the hungry mind.
> 
> http://www.ikko.com *



I get this page when I click on the link :

http://billing.mail.yahoo.com/yo/vorder1


Hmmmmmmm  


/Yari


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 26, 2002)

Maybe Goldendragon or Billy can help out.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 26, 2002)

Gou's link works for me.

And I 100% concur with Gou.  It's a wonderful site.
And "When" Goldendragon gets around to updating it 

_"Wink, wink, nugde, nudge,  subtle hint"_   :angel: 

It will be awesome.    :wavey:


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 26, 2002)

Maybe he'll start updating it when you start coming over to the dog pound again...
:shrug:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 26, 2002)

I thought the Dog Pound was closed.

Not to mention the "Head Dog" has stated how busy he's been.  

I didn't realise the invitation was still valid.  Let me know what you're up too, perhapse we can book an appointment.  

 :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 26, 2002)

Maybe we need to get your *** out again. Perhaps I can talk to Mr. Dawdy and see if he minds me using his school to get you started every other friday/saturday or something.

...or at least off the couch...


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 26, 2002)

I have already spoken to Mr. Dawdy.

I have 2 exams I am studying for that will be done the begining of April.  Until then I continue to place my soft butt on the soft couch.

After that, we will see.

thanks for thinking of me.

:asian:


----------



## Yari (Feb 27, 2002)

Link works for me now..... I don't know what happend.

/Yari


----------



## Dutch (Mar 7, 2002)

The only group I see that will be leading American Kenpo in the future will be the WKKA with Joe Polanzo.

Go see them at http://www.wkka.org or my local guy at http://www.ssmma.com

The rest suck.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 7, 2002)

You are an idiot.
:flushed:


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 9, 2002)

One of the few things that really bothers me about reading Martial Arts Forums, is when people feel they must put down other schools and styles in an egotistical attempt to prove that they, and their area of study, are the be all and end all to the Martial Arts.  I am pleased to see that this type of posting is not acceptable in this Forum!  Thank-you!   Respectfully,   _(_)_   Tune


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 9, 2002)

I also enjoyed Dennis Conatser's IKKO site!  Definitely worth a look.  _(_)_   Tune


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *One of the few things that really bothers me about reading Martial Arts Forums, is when people feel they must put down other schools and styles in an egotistical attempt to prove that they, and their area of study, are the be all and end all to the Martial Arts.  I am pleased to see that this type of posting is not acceptable in this Forum!  Thank-you!   Respectfully,   _(_)_   Tune *



We try, but as our membership grows, it gets harder and harder.  Thankfully, the vast majority of our members are of a like mind and desire respectful and friendly discussion of the martial arts.

I first came to this board to escape the joke that RMA has become.  The board advertised friendly discussion about the martial arts, and that's what I got.  Haven't been back to RMA since, and I doubt I'd ever go back.  To me, this board is what RMA-Moderated wanted to be, and what martial arts discussion should have always been.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2002)

I like the IKKO banner here. Nice design.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Just a note of interest to American Kenpoists. You might like to check out Dennis Conatser's International Kenpo Karate Organization. Lots of info for the hungry mind.
> 
> http://www.ikko.com *



I just like the spaced out looking Dog on Gou's infomercial:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

Leave the dog out of it!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 8, 2002)

Lets keep Kenpo the main focus of this string and only answer questions anyone may have concerning membership or information on the  organizations.:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Lets keep Kenpo the main focus of this string and only answer questions anyone may have concerning membership or information on the  organizations.:asian: *



Let's not... and say we did.


----------



## Seig (May 8, 2002)

I too enjoyed your site.


----------



## RCastillo (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Lets keep Kenpo the main focus of this string and only answer questions anyone may have concerning membership or information on the  organizations.:asian: *



Translation: Join the IKKO, the Cadillac of Kenpo Organizations!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2002)




----------



## Seig (May 9, 2002)

Can I give you my first born instead of money?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2002)

Thats a liability....... it'll cost me money for another 18 years plus..... I already have two of those tickets!  Which by the way one of them turns 12 today!!!!  I have to go get a cake.....:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Thats a liability....... it'll cost me money for another 18 years plus..... I already have two of those tickets!  Which by the way one of them turns 12 today!!!!  I have to go get a cake.....:rofl:
> 
> :asian: *



Luckily for me, I'm about to cash in my 2 kiddos, and I can have all the money for myself!:boing2:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2002)

Now you can come see me all the time. 

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Thats a liability....... it'll cost me money for another 18 years plus..... I already have two of those tickets!  Which by the way one of them turns 12 today!!!!  I have to go get a cake.....:rofl:
> 
> :asian: *


It was a trick question.  My daughter is almost 20 and getting ready to buy her first house.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 8, 2002)

My son is going to be 14 at that rate it will be only 6 years till I'm in the same spot!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 8, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 4, 2002)

Les Sipes Presents.....

1st Annual Pacific Reunion of Warriors  

Saturday
April 5, 2003
Bellevue, Washington
8:30 - 6 pm
AN ALL DAY EVENT 
Only $ 75.00 including evening banquet!
for more details or to register go to:
http://www.pacificnwkenporeunion.com/

Featured Instructors:
Sigung Steve LaBounty
Professor John Sepulveda
Grandaster Tyron Crimi
Alan Henderson

with guests...
John Smith
Dennis Conatser
:asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 4, 2003)

present a seminar with Mr. Dennis Conatser


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2003)

Always a pleasure to teach eager students!  I look forward to the future.
:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 29, 2003)

I had a fantastic time. Thanks for inviting me and I look forward to future events there.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I had a fantastic time. Thanks for inviting me and I look forward to future events there.:asian: *



You should have, as I wasn't there to make you look bad!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You should have, as I wasn't there to make you look bad! *



Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You should have, as I wasn't there to make you look bad! *


Always with the talk, next time show us.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Always with the talk, next time show us. *



As you wish, Master Seig.:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> I wasn't there to make you look bad!
> *



Ok, so come to Austin!

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *As you wish, Master Seig.:asian: *



Promises, promises  !!!!!!!:shrug:  :rofl:


----------



## Michael Billings (May 16, 2003)

I will mail you flyers for your students re: DC in Austin on the 31st.

-Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Well, getting back and settled in once again.  Thanks to all those in Australia who made the trip fun and enjoyable.

D
:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Well, getting back and settled in once again.  Thanks to all those in Australia who made the trip fun and enjoyable.
> 
> D
> :asian: *



So tell us about it, or if you're too modest, someone who was there tell us how it went, what you did, etc etc......

inquiring minds want to know.   

Dot
:asian:


----------



## lonekimono (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey Dennis i was looking for your number and can't fine it right now, we moved after 14 years, anyway my new home number is 856-931-6747. 
hope to hear from you soon.:asian: :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Well, getting back and settled in once again.  Thanks to all those in Australia who made the trip fun and enjoyable.
> 
> D
> :asian: *



Did ja bring me back a sovenier?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I will mail you flyers for your students re: DC in Austin on the 31st.
> 
> -Michael *



Again? Whats he gonna do, move in here?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Again? Whats he gonna do, move in here? *



I think that was the last one my dear.   Don't go getting paranoid now.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Again? Whats he gonna do, move in here? *



Tryin' to squeeze you out!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ricardo's just getting old.   He has a hard time remembering his name these days........ hee hee.

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jul 22, 2003)

Naw, you just dazzle him with your brilliance.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Again? Whats he gonna do, move in here? *


We're trying to decide wether to annex you to Arizona or Ohio.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We're trying to decide wether to annex you to Arizona or Ohio. *



Hmmmmmmmm, tough choice.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 23, 2003)

I could tuck him in at night!~


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I could tuck him in at night!~ *



I'll stay in the living room where the TV is!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> I'll stay in the living room where the TV is!
> *



LOL, there is a TV in EVERY  room!~

:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *LOL, there is a TV in EVERY  room!~
> 
> :rofl: *



Oh Mr Green, he's so serene he's got a TV in every roooooooooom!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *LOL, there is a TV in EVERY  room!~
> 
> :rofl: *



Let me rephrase that, The TV next to the kitchen, where all the goodies are!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Let me rephrase that, The TV next to the kitchen, where all the goodies are!
> *



LOL, you have to keep up...... there is a 'fridge in the guest room now, next to the fully loaded cable tv!


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

Mr. Dennis Conatser will once again be at Shepherd College in Shepherdstown, WV for the third semi-annual American Kenpo Seminar on Saturday September 20.
The event will be held in the main gym of the Butcher Center.
The early session will begin at 12:00 and run until 1:30.
The later session which will focus on Personal Form Creation and begins at 2:30.
Admission will be as follows:
IKKO members $20.00
Shepherd College Students: $25.00
General Admission: $30.00
All prices include both seminars.

After the seminar, join Mr. Conatser, the Shepherd Students, and the members of Mountaineer Martial Arts at the Dragon Buffet in Hagerstown, MD for all you can eat Chinese and Crab legs. Dinner is $9.99 plus drink and gratuity per person.

For more information or reservations, contact:
Mike or Tess Seigel
Mountianeer Martial Arts 
304-876-1579
or e-mail
Seig@martialtalk.com or KenpoTess@martialtalk.com
You can also PM us here on Martial Talk.


__________________


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Mr. Dennis Conatser will once again be at Shepherd College in Shepherdstown, WV for the third semi-annual American Kenpo Seminar on Saturday September 20.
> *



Thank you for another fine hosted event.

D
:asian:


----------

